# New to everything



## ribowman (Jan 3, 2015)

Setting up an HO layout and I believe DCC is the way to go . I have only 2 trains for the 4 x 8 bed. Can anyone recommend a brand or system? The answer is likely personal preference, but to a complete novice any help is appreciated. Please excuse if this is a redundant post, could not find anything with a search. Thanks in advance, 

Rick


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, you are correct in it being a personal preference. All the DCC systems are pretty good and for a small layout they will all be fine. But, I have an NCE power cab and it works great. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-524-025...538613?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item58b092e3b5


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

To me,there are two brands...Digitrax and NCE...the rest are compromises in order to cut costs.They all lack important features.


----------



## ribowman (Jan 3, 2015)

*Thank you both*

Exactly what I needed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Bewells and Jake, NCE and Digitrax are top of
the line with the most features.

However, if you are not planning a large layout with
several sound locos you could enjoy the economy
and simplicity of a Bachmann EZ system. You can
simultaneously run 3 or 4 or more locos with it.
I do.

Don


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Digitrax or NCE. I have tried both, both are good systems, with pros and cons. The deciding factor for me, was the Digitrax has two throttles built into the cab, this allows me too run two trains by myself much easier.


----------

